# Finally got around to taking pictures of my CAAD10.



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a 2012 CAAD10 3 Ultegra. Love it!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice HD pics...looks good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> Nice HD pics...looks good man! :thumbsup:


I agree. It's not blue but it's a cool color, better than green imho. 

Now, to kick it up a notch, you can "BLING IT ON" with a RED KMC chain. I got my blue one recently\ but have not mounted it.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

ARPRINCE said:


> I agree. It's not blue but it's a cool color, better than green imho.
> 
> Now, to kick it up a notch, you can "BLING IT ON" with a RED KMC chain. I got my blue one recently\ but have not mounted it.


Yuck, no way!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

One clean bike.


----------



## airstevo (Jun 13, 2012)

Great looking bike. But I'm biased  You don't see many in this color scheme. Grats to you for not getting the black one.


----------

